# Florida is now firmly for Trump liberal poll says....



## owebo (Oct 26, 2016)

Floridians never supported the fascist hitlery....

This election is going to be an epic landslide win for Trump...

Trump has 2-point edge in Bloomberg Politics poll of Florida


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 26, 2016)

Watch and weep Hillary "Supporters"


----------



## owebo (Oct 26, 2016)

Death Angel said:


> Watch and weep Hillary "Supporters"


It's not even close in Florida....the people are rejecting hitlery....


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 26, 2016)

Death Angel said:


> Watch and weep Hillary "Supporters"


. Megan Kelly is so in the tank for Hillary that it's a shame.  This woman has a vendetta against Trump, and it shows. I mean look at her disgust when Newt makes a point. Newt actually caught her constantly back peddling everytime she would try and slam Trump, and then he would out her on it...  She refused to slam or talk about the fact that Hillary's husband is also very problematic to give any kind of power back to, so Trump is her target, and it shows.


----------



## Esmeralda (Oct 26, 2016)

POLITICO's Battleground States Polling Average

11-state weighted average: Clinton: 46.4%; Trump: 41.6%
*From polling to early voting trends to TV ad spending to ground game, Donald Trump’s Florida fortunes are beginning to look so bleak that some Republicans are steeling themselves for what could be the equivalent of a “landslide” loss in the nation’s biggest battleground state.

Read more: Florida spirals away from Trump *


----------



## owebo (Oct 26, 2016)

Esmeralda said:


> POLITICO's Battleground States Polling Average
> 
> 11-state weighted average: Clinton: 46.4%; Trump: 41.6%
> *From polling to early voting trends to TV ad spending to ground game, Donald Trump’s Florida fortunes are beginning to look so bleak that some Republicans are steeling themselves for what could be the equivalent of a “landslide” loss in the nation’s biggest battleground state.*
> ...


Let's talk about today.....m-Kay.....


----------



## Esmeralda (Oct 26, 2016)

Donald Trump vs. Hillary Clinton In Florida: Latest Presidential Polls Show Republican Candidate Trailing After Cuba Comments

http://www.ibtimes.com/donald-trump...est-presidential-polls-show-republican-243659*3*


----------



## owebo (Oct 26, 2016)

Esmeralda said:


> Donald Trump vs. Hillary Clinton In Florida: Latest Presidential Polls Show Republican Candidate Trailing After Cuba Comments
> 
> http://www.ibtimes.com/donald-trump...est-presidential-polls-show-republican-243659*3*


Look at today's poll in the OP.....seems you're done in Florida, move on.....


----------



## Campbell (Oct 26, 2016)

owebo said:


> Floridians never supported the fascist hitlery....
> 
> This election is going to be an epic landslide win for Trump...
> 
> Trump has 2-point edge in Bloomberg Politics poll of Florida



So what if he wins FL? He's about to take a major ass kicking.


----------



## Compost (Oct 26, 2016)

I couldn't watch the whole thing it was so irritating.  She kept interrupting him.  She'd ask a question then didn't let him finish.  Gee, it's almost as though she was looking for a specific answer- kinda like polls do.


----------



## owebo (Oct 26, 2016)

Campbell said:


> owebo said:
> 
> 
> > Floridians never supported the fascist hitlery....
> ...


The democrat talking points tell you this?  

Seems they failed for Florida....Big League.....


----------



## Toro (Oct 26, 2016)

owebo said:


> This election is going to be an epic landslide win for Trump...



lol

November 9 is going to be hilarious around here, watching all the meltdowns by Orange Jesus's worshipers.


----------



## owebo (Oct 26, 2016)

Toro said:


> owebo said:
> 
> 
> > This election is going to be an epic landslide win for Trump...
> ...


Your hitlery is scared....as are you....we get it....


----------



## Toro (Oct 26, 2016)

owebo said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > owebo said:
> ...



Yeah.  Scared that she isn't going to win Texas!

lol


----------



## owebo (Oct 26, 2016)

Toro said:


> owebo said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


Depends on the extent of democrat voter fraud....


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 26, 2016)

The polls are tighter now in FL, which she can lose and easily still win the WH.


----------



## Toro (Oct 26, 2016)

I love the desperate bravado of the OP.

At one point last week, Democrats briefly overtook Republicans in absentee ballots cast, *marking the first time Democrats have ever caught Republicans in pre-Election Day ballots before in-person early voting begins.*​
Florida spirals away from Trump


----------



## owebo (Oct 26, 2016)

Toro said:


> I love the desperate bravado of the OP.
> 
> At one point last week, Democrats briefly overtook Republicans in absentee ballots cast, *marking the first time Democrats have ever caught Republicans in pre-Election Day ballots before in-person early voting begins.*​
> Florida spirals away from Trump


Seems a shit load of democrats are voting Trump!!!


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 26, 2016)

owebo said:


> Floridians never supported the fascist hitlery....
> 
> This election is going to be an epic landslide win for Trump...
> 
> Trump has 2-point edge in Bloomberg Politics poll of Florida


You don't believe polls remember? Lol


----------



## owebo (Oct 26, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> owebo said:
> 
> 
> > Floridians never supported the fascist hitlery....
> ...


I don't....I thunk Trump is up over 10 points in Florida....

But this poll is the best lie you democrats could tell at this point in the game....


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 26, 2016)

owebo said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > owebo said:
> ...


Want to bet? You can't post until noon for a week following the election if trump loses.


----------



## Bush92 (Oct 26, 2016)

Trump had 20,000 people at a rally in Florida on Monday. Significant? Yep. That tri-county area went Obama in 2008 and 2012. Podesta emails reveal that campaign discussed have sympathetic media produce skewed polls to show a late push for Hillary. Her ass will lose.


----------



## owebo (Oct 26, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> owebo said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


What do I get when Trump wins?


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Oct 26, 2016)

owebo said:


> Floridians never supported the fascist hitlery....
> 
> This election is going to be an epic landslide win for Trump...
> 
> Trump has 2-point edge in Bloomberg Politics poll of Florida


How come Megyn Kelly didnt mention that Trump was already up 500,000 votes in Florida last night?


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 26, 2016)

Bush92 said:


> Trump had 20,000 people at a rally in Florida on Monday. Significant? Yep. That tri-county area went Obama in 2008 and 2012. Podesta emails reveal that campaign discussed have sympathetic media produce skewed polls to show a late push for Hillary. Her ass will lose.


You repubs don't get it. Just because a lot show up for rally's doesn't mean you win the state.

I don't go to Hillary rally's but I vote. You can go to all the rally's you want.

Compare your rally's to all the blacks who show up to riot. Their enthusiasm or large turn out doesn't mean the majority agrees. The people that don't agree are at home waiting to vote.


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 26, 2016)

owebo said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > owebo said:
> ...


I won't respond to anything political for a week. You may catch me talking sports or general discussion or science but no politics.

And you can't talk politics in the flame zone or general discussion.


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 26, 2016)

Rexx Taylor said:


> owebo said:
> 
> 
> > Floridians never supported the fascist hitlery....
> ...


Because he's not


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 26, 2016)

Toro said:


> I love the desperate bravado of the OP.
> 
> At one point last week, Democrats briefly overtook Republicans in absentee ballots cast, *marking the first time Democrats have ever caught Republicans in pre-Election Day ballots before in-person early voting begins.*​
> Florida spirals away from Trump


It's an absolute carbon copy of 2012.

The only difference is that the excuses will be different.
.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 26, 2016)

Rexx Taylor said:


> owebo said:
> 
> 
> > Floridians never supported the fascist hitlery....
> ...


Because he is not, he is behind 30 thousand


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Oct 26, 2016)

im exxagerating OK! but I have already heard that he is 9 points ahead of the beast in Florida and there is no way she can catch up!


----------



## defcon4 (Oct 26, 2016)

Toro said:


> owebo said:
> 
> 
> > This election is going to be an epic landslide win for Trump...
> ...


November 9 is going to be yet another great day since we will be at peace yet. After that day it is a toss up about starting a war depending who will be the next POTUS.  Clinton>>>war, Trump>>>peace.
What's with Christian bashing Toto?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 26, 2016)

Rexx Taylor said:


> im exxagerating OK! but I have already heard that he is 9 points ahead of the beast in Florida and there is no way she can catch up!


You heard wrongly.  It is anywhere from +2 to -2.


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Oct 26, 2016)

owebo said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > I love the desperate bravado of the OP.
> ...


i already saw the story on a site here that based on all registrations,,,trump should win by 9/10 per-cent. {not that hes really 1 million points ahead} but in the end,,he could be


----------



## Toro (Oct 26, 2016)

owebo said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > owebo said:
> ...



You think Trump is winning by 10 points in Florida because ... because ... because ... you really, really, really want him to?


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Oct 26, 2016)

Rexx Taylor said:


> owebo said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


I made a thread on it yesterday Rexx. I'll try to find it.


----------



## gipper (Oct 26, 2016)

If Trump doesn't win Florida, he is toast.


----------



## dannyboys (Oct 26, 2016)

Campbell said:


> owebo said:
> 
> 
> > Floridians never supported the fascist hitlery....
> ...


That's right 'Baghdad Bob' everything is going to be just fine for Hillary.
She'll "win in a landslide" right?
Just like Saddam gave a "major ass kicking" to the UN troops as the ROYAL GUARD were fleeing Kuwait right?
Want to see what the Hillary campaign will look like Nov. 9/16?
Enjoy


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Oct 26, 2016)

ok,,so we have 20 million people here? that means it will be 17 Million for Trump,,,,2 Million for Hillary,,,1 million for any random sasquatch


----------



## owebo (Oct 26, 2016)

Mac1958 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > I love the desperate bravado of the OP.
> ...


How so?  Democrats played the Romney was ahead poll game.....

This time they played the hitlery is ahead poll game....

Now those polling companies that don't want to be perceived as a joke are correcting their hitlery game skew.....


----------



## CowboyTed (Oct 26, 2016)

beagle9 said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Watch and weep Hillary "Supporters"
> ...



Lets just help you for a second... Megan Kelly is a GOP supporter, you are eating your own here...

Newt here came of badly... He played to the home base but the real numbers were against him...

The thing is I agre him on his largest point...

He said their is a alternative universe which he is proposing.... Problem is that the voters and reality are in the other universe...


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 26, 2016)

owebo said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > owebo said:
> ...


Actually, it is the best lie you wing-nuts can come up with and Trump can't even beat the 3.2% Margin of Error.
However the local Right-wing Florida poll with a 2.8% MoE has Clinton up 3%.

Exclusive Florida Decides Poll: Presidential race to come down to wire

Democrat Hillary Clinton has a slim lead over Republican Donald Trump 48 to 45 percent


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 26, 2016)

owebo said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


Uh, no.  We were in here, asking the Romney voters what in the world made them so sure Romney was going to win easily despite what the polls said.

I kept asking the same question to Romney voters:  "On what empirical evidence are you basing your prediction?" - and the only answer I could get was that they hated Obama.

It got so weird, they were so sure, that they actually had me wondering.

But I'm sure you're right this time.
.


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Oct 26, 2016)

Does this mean Trump has also won Nevada?


----------



## Flash (Oct 26, 2016)

Living in the shadow of the I-4 corridor where the election is always decided I just do not see the support for Crooked Hillary.

In the county I live typically the Republicans wins by a 60-40% majority but I would always see support for the Democrat.

I'll give you an anecdotal example of what I am talking about.  There is a working class Black community along a major highway that I occasionally drive by.  It is not welfare Blacks but middle class.

In past Presidential elections the community seemed to be politically interested and heavily Democrat as you would expect.  In 2008 and 2012 there were yard signs and bumper stickers galore for that asshole Obama.  In 2004 there were signs for that dickhead Kerry.  The same in 2000 for that nutcase Gore.

This year I am not seeing anything  for Crooked Hillary.  Nada. Ziltch. I am sure some of the idiots there will vote Democrat because being Black they can't help it but I am not seeing the enthusiasm.

I have only seen maybe one or two Crooked Hillary bumper stickers and absolutely no yard signs driving around the state.  By this time in past elections I would see many for the filthy ass Democrats.  I see many for Trump.

Counting yard signs and bumper stickers does not constitute a valid polling process but I am just not seeing any excitement for Crooked Hillary like I have for the filthy ass Democrats in the past.

There were 27,000 people to see Trump on a weekday night in Tampa this week.  Crooked Hillary has trouble getting 2700 to her rallies and that shithead she picked as VP had trouble getting 27 at one of his speech the other day.

I think Trump will do 3-5% better than what the polls are showing.  He is a populists and the polling models that the pollsters use can't model populist very well.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 26, 2016)

Trump is also up by 1 in AZ. 

A problem for Trump, I believe, is that there are two ballot initiatives in Florida which will bring out lefties and independents. 

One involves solar energy. If it passes, which it likely won't, we will have a harder time getting solar power systems to more citizens. 

The other involves medical marijuana. This will likely pass....paving the way for decriminalization. 

Both issues are very important to people who are not likely to vote for a fool like Trump. 

It will be closer than sane people would like....but for these reasons, I'm gonna predict that Clinton wins Florida.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 26, 2016)

Flash said:


> Living in the shadow of the I-4 corridor where the election is always decided I just do not see the support for Crooked Hillary.
> 
> In the county I live typically the Republicans wins by a 60-40% majority but I would always see support for the Democrat.
> 
> ...



They aren't welfare blacks? Are you sure?


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Oct 26, 2016)

This just in from CNN News: Planet Uranus,,birthplace of Hillary Clinton, also has Trump in the lead by 2 Million votes in early voting.


----------



## Flash (Oct 26, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> They aren't welfare blacks? Are you sure?



No I am not.  Most Blacks, regardless of income, know how to scam the welfare system.

It is a community with well kept nice homes and newer cars in the driveway.  It is not a Black ghetto.


----------



## tigerred59 (Oct 26, 2016)

Incredible, Trump leading Hillary in Florida....the same Florida that dumped a sitting Gov. for touching a black president, the same Florida that allowed a murderer to walk free for stalking and killing a unarmed teen carrying skittles, the same Florida that denies global warming, while its marsh lands deteriorates, the same Florida with enough welfare suckin seniors who put next to nothing in social security, yet reeps it rewards, the same Florida that voted in a anti anything that's governmental Governor, who cares about nothing, but fuckin over minorities and the poor, the same Florida that gave us George W Bush, and the same Florida that has its hands out every hurricane season wanting anti tax dollars......in a nut shell, I say, let him have it. What better way to fuck a state who relies on stock market pensions to keep them tan and wrinkled, than to have the worst candidate on record in charge of the country!!

Trump all the way......as we speak, he's opening his new hotel in Washington...what a loon....love it.


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Oct 26, 2016)

Florida Hates Hillary, thats pretty much how it is here.


----------



## owebo (Oct 26, 2016)

Mac1958 said:


> owebo said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


RIF child....


----------



## TNHarley (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## Toro (Oct 26, 2016)

Mac1958 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > I love the desperate bravado of the OP.
> ...



Trump might win Florida. But if he does, it will be close. 

Trump's cheerleaders are on heavy medication thinking he will win by double digits.


----------



## CowboyTed (Oct 26, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> The polls are tighter now in FL, which she can lose and easily still win the WH.


Jake,

Polls have tightened but the Hillary Ground game is getting out more Democrats earlier than ever...

She have many outs and is currently stand in at 272 if she looses all the toss ups....


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 26, 2016)

owebo said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > owebo said:
> ...


And once again, you make no sense in a vague post.

I can back up what I said.  This site has a search engine.
.


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 26, 2016)

Toro said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


Yeah, it does look close.  I'm about the worst political prognosticator on the planet, so I'll just look at the polls and hope the next two weeks go quickly.
.


----------



## Fang (Oct 26, 2016)

tigerred59 said:


> Incredible, Trump leading Hillary in Florida....the same Florida that dumped a sitting Gov. for touching a black president, the same Florida that allowed a murderer to walk free for stalking and killing a unarmed teen carrying skittles, the same Florida that denies global warming, while its marsh lands deteriorates, the same Florida with enough welfare suckin seniors who put next to nothing in social security, yet reeps it rewards, the same Florida that voted in a anti anything that's governmental Governor, who cares about nothing, but fuckin over minorities and the poor, the same Florida that gave us George W Bush, and the same Florida that has its hands out every hurricane season wanting anti tax dollars......in a nut shell, I say, let him have it. What better way to fuck a state who relies on stock market pensions to keep them tan and wrinkled, than to have the worst candidate on record in charge of the country!!
> 
> Trump all the way......as we speak, he's opening his new hotel in Washington...what a loon....love it.



Which explains why Florida went for Obama twice. Looks like they are wising up. You've been punked on your own thread.

/End Thread.


----------



## Toro (Oct 26, 2016)

Flash said:


> Living in the shadow of the I-4 corridor where the election is always decided I just do not see the support for Crooked Hillary.
> 
> In the county I live typically the Republicans wins by a 60-40% majority but I would always see support for the Democrat.
> 
> ...



I live in an upper middle class Florida neighborhood that is 70% Republican. There is one Trump sign. And that went up about a week ago.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 26, 2016)

Toro said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Living in the shadow of the I-4 corridor where the election is always decided I just do not see the support for Crooked Hillary.
> ...




so what you are saying is another undecided went trump 

cool


----------



## CowboyTed (Oct 26, 2016)

Rexx Taylor said:


> owebo said:
> 
> 
> > Floridians never supported the fascist hitlery....
> ...



Because GOP supporters normally are about 20% higher in early voting compare to Dem in Florida... This year it is down to 2% (I Think)...


----------



## owebo (Oct 26, 2016)

CowboyTed said:


> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> > owebo said:
> ...


I question that....


----------



## frigidweirdo (Oct 26, 2016)

Statewide opinion polling for the United States presidential election, 2016 - Wikipedia

Trump is ahead by 1% in Florida according to Bloomberg/Seizer, the first time since middle of September he's been ahead. This is one poll, the rest say Hillary.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Oct 26, 2016)

owebo said:


> I don't....I thunk Trump is up over 10 points in Florida....



And I think somebody beat you with the stupid stick


----------



## Flash (Oct 26, 2016)

Toro said:


> [
> 
> I live in an upper middle class Florida neighborhood that is 70% Republican. There is one Trump sign. And that went up about a week ago.



I see tons of Trump signs and bumper stickers around where I live and almost no Crooked Hillary support.

Like I said in my post, in past elections by this time I would see a fair representation for the filthy ass Democrat and I am seeing hardly any now.

Either the Moon Bats could care less about Crooked Hillary or they are ashamed to admit they are going to vote for the bitch.


----------



## owebo (Oct 26, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> owebo said:
> 
> 
> > I don't....I thunk Trump is up over 10 points in Florida....
> ...


It was covered in pennies...now I am full of sense....


----------



## Toro (Oct 26, 2016)

Flash said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



There's a lot of talk about silent Trump supporters who are too embarrassed to say they're voting for Trump. I would say that this is more likely true for Hillary than it is for Trump. 

I work in a professional office. Most of us are Republicans. Most of us will be voting for Hillary because Trump is simply unacceptable as a candidate. 

Nobody really wants her. There is no passion for her. But people are going to vote for her because of the alternative.


----------



## owebo (Oct 26, 2016)

Toro said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


They are too afraid....of you fascist democrats and your Nazi thug tactics.....


----------



## Divine Wind (Oct 26, 2016)

Toro said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


Agreed.  It's very close, but other polls have Hillary in the lead: RealClearPolitics - Election 2016 - Florida: Trump vs. Clinton


----------



## owebo (Oct 26, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


RCP  is a snapshot of the past and is worthless from this point on however...


----------



## Divine Wind (Oct 26, 2016)

owebo said:


> Trump has 2-point edge in Bloomberg Politics poll of Florida





owebo said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


Translation:  _I only believe the polls I like_.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## owebo (Oct 26, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> owebo said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...


Translation:  I can't read and I don't like what my mommy told me it said about Trump winning...


----------



## Divine Wind (Oct 26, 2016)

owebo said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > owebo said:
> ...


LOL.   Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 26, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> owebo said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...


Trying to have a normal conversation with that one is pointless.
.


----------



## Faun (Oct 26, 2016)

owebo said:


> Floridians never supported the fascist hitlery....
> 
> This election is going to be an epic landslide win for Trump...
> 
> Trump has 2-point edge in Bloomberg Politics poll of Florida


Bookmarked


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Oct 26, 2016)

owebo said:


> Floridians never supported the fascist hitlery....
> 
> This election is going to be an epic landslide win for Trump...
> 
> Trump has 2-point edge in Bloomberg Politics poll of Florida


Worse part about this news, is We The People, know that polling always has more Democrats polled.   I guess hard working blue collar and retired Democrats don't want 4 more years of failure of Obama, through the surrogate HRC.  I cant blame them.  Who wants 550% more radical Muslims who want to kill US in the US, along with MS-13 and other Latino gangs who bring drugs and illegal weapons(because Eric Holder gave them) across the border to either rape or kill our women.  War on women, yes the Democrats brought the war on women more are voting for Trump.

In Florida 1 in 6 Democrats Voting Trump


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 26, 2016)

Rexx Taylor said:


> im exxagerating OK! but I have already heard that he is 9 points ahead of the beast in Florida and there is no way she can catch up!


Then Republicans don't even need to vote.  You got this.  Just stay home.  LOL.

Actually, I love hearing it's close.  No excuse not to vote now.  

P.S.  This guy who lives in a very beautiful place saw me hunting yesterday and he stopped to talk.  He then proceeded to tell me all the reasons why Trump needs to win and how the country is going to go to hell if Hillary wins.  I said, "come on buddy, you're going to wake up the day after the election and your life is going to be just fine."

I have the ability to not tell Trump supporters I'm voting for Hillary.  I can have a conversation and agree with them on certain things but when it comes to arguing, I don't.  It's not worth it.  That's why I come here.

Trump supporters are just Republicans who are really really sick of losing.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Oct 26, 2016)

Mac1958 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > owebo said:
> ...



There's an old saying something along the lines of "Never argue with an idiot; onlookers may not be able to tell the difference."


----------



## owebo (Oct 26, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...


So, the stupid stick they beat you with had no cents.....


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 26, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> There's an old saying something along the lines of "Never argue with an idiot; onlookers may not be able to tell the difference."


Yup.  The other one is "never wrestle with pigs - you only get dirty and the pig likes it".


.


----------



## Faun (Oct 26, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> owebo said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


He's already going to bolt when Trump loses anyway.


----------



## owebo (Oct 26, 2016)

Faun said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > owebo said:
> ...


You're going to bolt when Trump wins anyway....


----------



## Faun (Oct 26, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...


.... and...  never argue with an idiot because they only drag you down to their level and then beat you with experience.


----------



## Divine Wind (Oct 26, 2016)

andaronjim said:


> ....Who wants 550% more radical Muslims who want to kill US in the US, along with MS-13 and other Latino gangs who bring drugs and illegal weapons(because Eric Holder gave them) across the border to either rape or kill our women....


This reminds me of the immortal words of the Marine Corps' favorite badass, Chesty Puller, when he and the 1st Marine Regiment were surrounded by the entire fucking Chinese army at Chosin Reservoir, Korea 1950:
_ "We've been looking for the enemy for some time now. We've finally found him. We're surrounded. That simplifies things."_
_



_


----------



## owebo (Oct 26, 2016)

Faun said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Sorry for pissing on your head from up here....have a Trump is winning kinda day!


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 26, 2016)

I think what will hurt Trump in a state like Florida is that he lacks a ground game

He will have difficulty in getting out the vote in a critical state like Florida


----------



## Faun (Oct 26, 2016)

Rexx Taylor said:


> im exxagerating OK! but I have already heard that he is 9 points ahead of the beast in Florida and there is no way she can catch up!


Who knows where you heard that? But it matters not anyway since we're now to the point where Crazy Donald can win Florida ... can win *every* other swing state too ... and he still loses the election...


----------



## Divine Wind (Oct 26, 2016)

Mac1958 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > owebo said:
> ...


Funny and agreed.

While the Presidential election is close, albeit leaning toward Hillary, my main concern is losing Congress to the Democrats.  With a strong Republican Congress, any excesses proposed by Hillary will be shot down.  If it goes Democrat, we'd be doubly fucked for 4 years.

RealClearPolitics - 2016 Senate Election Polls

2016 House Elections - Polls, Projections and Results
CLINTON 333
TRUMP 205


SENATE




GOP 50 -4
DEM 48 +4



HOUSE




GOP 229 -18
DEM 206 +18


GOVERNORS




GOP 30 -1
DEM 19


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 26, 2016)

owebo said:


> So, the stupid stick they beat you with had no cents.....


Does anyone know what this means?

Holy crap


.


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 26, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...


I'm not fond of either "major" party having too much power, so I agree.

What concerns me is that I'd also to see our "leaders" act like grown-ups and actually work together.  Give & take.  You win some, I win some.  I don't have to win every time.

Right now, I don't see how this happens.
.


----------



## owebo (Oct 26, 2016)

Mac1958 said:


> owebo said:
> 
> 
> > So, the stupid stick they beat you with had no cents.....
> ...


Be conservative and Mind your own fucking business.....


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 26, 2016)

owebo said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > owebo said:
> ...


Oh, come on, at least give us a HINT.
.


----------



## JimH52 (Oct 26, 2016)

Compost said:


> I couldn't watch the whole thing it was so irritating.  She kept interrupting him.  She'd ask a question then didn't let him finish.  Gee, it's almost as though she was looking for a specific answer- kinda like polls do.



SHE IS AN ATTORNEY!  She made Newt look like....well.... a Newt!  Everyone with a brain knows Trump is a clueless sociopath.


----------



## Toro (Oct 26, 2016)

owebo said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...



Awesomely intelligent response.


----------



## Toro (Oct 26, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> I think what will hurt Trump in a state like Florida is that he lacks a ground game
> 
> He will have difficulty in getting out the vote in a critical state like Florida



They had one office open in FL at the beginning of Sept. 

One. 

Hillary had north of 40.


----------



## Flash (Oct 26, 2016)

Toro said:


> [
> 
> There's a lot of talk about silent Trump supporters who are too embarrassed to say they're voting for Trump. I would say that this is more likely true for Hillary than it is for Trump.
> 
> ...



Everything is anecdotal isn't it?  My wife and I are both advanced degree professionals and we hardly know anybody that is going to vote for Crooked Hillary here in Florida.

Crooked Hillary is pretty well hated by many people.


----------



## Tilly (Oct 26, 2016)

Toro said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Living in the shadow of the I-4 corridor where the election is always decided I just do not see the support for Crooked Hillary.
> ...


Maybe they aren't keen to draw the attention of the lunatic violent democrat voters?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Oct 26, 2016)

Faun said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > owebo said:
> ...


If I am not mistaken, when Trump wins and wins like Ronald Reagan, all you libidiots are going to flock to Canada.  Why would you go there when Cuba, you know the Socialist Utopia of the Caribbean, has been opened for you.  Live the dream, Fidel and his brother needs you.  Take your failed messiah with you and his tranny partner also.


----------



## Faun (Oct 26, 2016)

andaronjim said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


I bookmarked this post to make fun of you after the election but something tells me you won't be posting here after November 8th.


----------



## Flash (Oct 26, 2016)

Toro said:


> [Q
> 
> 
> Awesomely intelligent response.



Actually there is a lot of truth to what he siad.

By the way, early polling has the Republicans doing better than the filthy ass Democrats here in Florida.

Look at the totals in early voting.


Statistics - County Vote-by-Mail and Early Voting Reports


----------



## Toro (Oct 26, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...



Who's the crazy person?  The crazy person or the person arguing with the crazy person?


----------



## Toro (Oct 26, 2016)

Flash said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > [Q
> ...



As of yesterday, Trump was trailing how Romney performed four years ago.


----------



## Divine Wind (Oct 26, 2016)

Flash said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > [Q
> ...


Just a guess, but if it was like my experience last Monday in Texas, it's the older voters showing up most for early voting.  

The high turnout, however, is encouraging.


----------



## Toro (Oct 26, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



Republicans have always led in mail-in ballots in Florida. 

Until a week ago. 

For the first time ever, more Democrats had requested mail-in ballots than Republicans in this state.


----------



## Faun (Oct 26, 2016)

Flash said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Awesomely intelligent response.
> ...


You realize those numbers indicate Trump is fucked, right? Republicans typically far out vote Democrats in Florida by absentee ballot. Those numbers show Democrats have now about caught up to Republicans with mail in ballots. That still leaves voting at the polls, where Democrats typically get most of their votes.


----------



## Divine Wind (Oct 26, 2016)

Toro said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


Interesting.  For months I've thought this election, with two of the most loathsome candidates in living history, would set a record for low turnout.  Now it appears there will be a high turnout, although probably not as high as 2008.


----------



## defcon4 (Oct 26, 2016)

Toro said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


Of course, they will vote in two states. That's what Democrats do. Lying, cheating and rioting is their natural behaviour.
The snowbirds didn't make it back yet so they will send in their ballots then they vote personally in their home states.


----------



## Toro (Oct 26, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...



Tissue?


----------



## defcon4 (Oct 26, 2016)

Toro said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


Toto, why do you assume that people are crying when they simply observe? Does it have anything to do with projection maybe?


----------



## Flash (Oct 26, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> [
> 
> Just a guess, but if it was like my experience last Monday in Texas, it's the older voters showing up most for early voting.
> 
> The high turnout, however, is encouraging.



I am not a political polling expert.  However, I think Trump will do better than the polls indicate by 3-5%.

The pollsters sample a small number of people and then extrapolate that out to the larger population using traditional R v D models.

Since Trump is a populist I don't think the models are going to actually predict the voting patterns.

Trump is getting a lit of support from Blue Collar Democrats that Republicans in the past did not get.  The Blacks are not going to turn out in the same numbers for that mean old corrupt White bitch Crooked Hillary like they turned out for their soul brother.  I think a lot of the confused college kids whose demographics voted for that jackass Obama and would have voted for Bernie won't vote for Crooked Hillary.

We will see.


----------



## Divine Wind (Oct 26, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Of course, they will vote in two states. That's what Democrats do. Lying, cheating and rioting is their natural behaviour.
> The snowbirds didn't make it back yet so they will send in their ballots then they vote personally in their home states.


1) That's illegal.  

2) I doubt people can be double registered to vote.  BTW, don't "snowbirds" head south for the winter, not north?


----------



## defcon4 (Oct 26, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Of course, they will vote in two states. That's what Democrats do. Lying, cheating and rioting is their natural behaviour.
> ...


1/ since when did that stop Democrats from voter fraud?
2/ Toto lives in Florida... he is my next door neighbor


----------



## Divine Wind (Oct 26, 2016)

Flash said:


> I am not a political polling expert.  However, I think Trump will do better than the polls indicate by 3-5%.
> 
> The pollsters sample a small number of people and then extrapolate that out to the larger population using traditional R v D models.
> 
> ...


Agreed we will see.  Obviously this election has garnered a lot of public attention.


----------



## Toro (Oct 26, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Of course, they will vote in two states. That's what Democrats do. Lying, cheating and rioting is their natural behaviour.
> ...



He's talking out of his ass.


----------



## defcon4 (Oct 26, 2016)

Toro said:


> He's talking out of his ass.


Toto, we are next door neighbors... and LoneLaugher is jut a few miles away from us....


----------



## Divine Wind (Oct 26, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> 1/ since when did that stop Democrats from voter fraud?
> 2/ Toto lives in Florida... he is my next door neighbor


Instances of voter fraud are extremely rare.  While you are correct that what little voter fraud exists is done by absentee ballot, it's not double voting.  It's usually someone in the house voting for the person the ballot was intended.  In short, they may be voting twice or more, but not twice  (or more) under their own name as you've proposed.

There are no instances of where such fraud has changed a national election.


----------



## Flash (Oct 26, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> [
> 
> Agreed we will see.  Obviously this election has garnered a lot of public attention.



This has been the most interesting election in my life time and I am almost 70 years old.

I voted the other day and did not not vote for either Crooked Hillary or Trump because they are both candidates of big government.  Trump is better than Crooked Hillary and if my voting strategy was to vote for the lesser of two evils then it would be a no brainer.  Crooked Hillary will be a disaster for this country.  I think even worse than this Obama jackass.

However, I hope Trump wins because it will probably be the most amusing and interesting administration in the history of the Republic.


----------



## Toro (Oct 26, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > He's talking out of his ass.
> ...



I don't live by a trailer park.


----------



## defcon4 (Oct 26, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > 1/ since when did that stop Democrats from voter fraud?
> ...


Here are a few, find the rest if you want.

Double-voting – Even Triple-voting – Found In Us Elections
FL: Swing-state magnet for fraudulent double voting - Watchdog.org
Absentee ballot fraud rampant in Florida - Watchdog.org


----------



## defcon4 (Oct 26, 2016)

Toro said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


Exactly. We don't...


----------



## Flash (Oct 26, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> [
> 
> Instances of voter fraud are extremely rare.



I respectfully disagree with that.

I suspect that voter fraud is rampant in the big city Democrat strongholds of this country.  It happen in Chicago in 1960 when the Democrats delivered enough votes to get Kennedy elected and I think it continues today.

We saw indication of it in 2012 when several Democrat precincts delivered more votes for Obama than there were registered voters. 

Just because the Democrat controlled government of these big cities don't investigate and prosecute Democrat voter fraud don't mean there isn't any.  I think it is rampant.


----------



## Faun (Oct 26, 2016)

Flash said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


This exemplifies just how rightarded you are. You *didn't* vote for the person you hope wins.


----------



## Divine Wind (Oct 26, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...


Thanks for the links.  None of which refute my statements.

From one of your links:
"_Casting more than one ballot in the same election is a violation of federal and state statutes. Experts said helping someone violate election law is also a crime and could be prosecuted under conspiracy laws._"


----------



## Divine Wind (Oct 26, 2016)

Flash said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


1) This isn't 1960.
2) One city does not elect a President.
3) IIRC, those 2012 reports were flawed. 
4) While fraud does exist, it's rare because it's against several state and federal laws.  While Democrats may protect Democrats and Republicans protect Republicans, the fact remains when offices change hands, if there was fraud, the new party would prosecute....if there was anything there.  Example; several loudmouthed Democrats claim Bush "stole" the election in 2000.  If this was true, then why didn't Obama and the gang prosecute in 2008?  My guess is because there was nothing to prosecute.


----------



## Flash (Oct 26, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...




I think you are a little confused about this.

Democrat control big city power is just as corrupt now as it was in 1960, probably more so.

In many states it is the votes from the big cities that control the outcome of the election and that is where the filthy ass Democrats are strongly in control.

I don't think you have a clue if it is rare or not.  All we know is that these big city shitholes deliver tons of Democrats votes and nobody ever investigates or prosecutes voter fraud.


----------



## Divine Wind (Oct 26, 2016)

Flash said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


Respectfully disagreed.  I'm simply not a loony conspiracy theorist.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Oct 26, 2016)

Faun said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...


You are going to vote for the person who cheated with Debbie WasAmanSnitz, that gave Bernie Sanders no chance at all, because the DNC knew you guys were too stupid to know who should really be the democrat candidate.  Oh, well, you would think that after all this crap the DNC has done to you guys, you would wake the fuck up.  I guess you guys love the drugs, free government cheese and parents Netflix account to not worry about who your representative is.  Feel the Bern yet?  You have been burned.....


----------



## Flash (Oct 26, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> [
> 
> Respectfully disagreed.  I'm simply not a loony conspiracy theorist.



It is not loony conspiracy.  It is big city power politics.  Nothing new.

If you are naive enough to believe that one party dominance is going to produce ethical government then I really feel sorry for you.  You are not that smart.

The Democrat Party is a despicable dishonest  power hungry entity and they control around 50% of the votes in this country, mostly in the big shithole cities. Hell, those corrupt bastards don't even want to have the system so that a voter has to produce a valid ID before voting so what could possibly go wrong?

None of us knows how wide spread the voter fraud is in the Democrat controlled big cities because it is never prosecuted or even investigated.  However, I suspect that it is much more rampant than the run of the mill Moon Bat would ever admit.

There was an example just this week in the news of a Democrat operative in I think it was Virginia producing a slate of dead voters that will vote for Crooked Hillary.  We had examples in 2012 where Democrat precincts had more votes for that asshole Hussein Obama than there were registered voters in the district.

This country is close to being a banana republic on several fronts and voter fraud, mostly by the Democrats in the big cities, is one of them.  This country is not near as ethical as most people think it is.  Just look at the rampant corruption and dishonesty of the Democrat Presidential nominee as an example.  This comes on the heels of Hussein Obama's massive dishonesty and using the power of the Federal government for political retribution and favors.


----------



## Flash (Oct 26, 2016)

The O'Keefe videos & Podesta emails are all the proof that we need that there is massive Democrat voter fraud.


----------



## Campbell (Oct 26, 2016)

Flash said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...



After careful deliberation I've come to the conclusion that you are more full of shit than anybody I've run across in my life......'course I'm just 82.


----------



## Faun (Oct 26, 2016)

andaronjim said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


You're fucking deranged.  I get nothing for free from the government and Hillary was always my candidate.  I didn"t feel the Bern.


----------



## Campbell (Oct 26, 2016)

Faun said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



I was a Republican for the first thirty years I voted. After I saw that the only things they would do is give tax cuts to the wealthy, run up the debt and start wars so Halliburton and other big companies could mop up government money I've only voted Democrat since then.....a total of seven times counting Hillary. I voted early.


----------



## Flash (Oct 26, 2016)

Campbell said:


> [
> 
> After careful deliberation I've come to the conclusion that you are more full of shit than anybody I've run across in my life......'course I'm just 82.



I don't know if in your case it is senility or just plain old Moon Bat denial.  Maybe even both.


----------



## Flash (Oct 26, 2016)

Campbell said:


> [
> 
> I was a Republican for the first thirty years I voted. After I saw that the only things they would do is give tax cuts to the wealthy, run up the debt and start wars so Halliburton and other big companies could mop up government money I've only voted Democrat since then.....a total of seven times counting Hillary. I voted early.



Now you are a stupid old man if you are a Democrat.  Is it Alzheimer's Disease?  

Stop being a greedy envious asshole.  Worry about what you make and how much you pay in taxes and not about other people.  If you are pissed about greedy people then be pissed about the welfare queens and illegals aliens and the people that are buying Crooked Hillary.  They are the ones that are robbing you.

If you are concerned about corruption get someone younger in your family that has the ability to comprehend to school you on the massive corruption and dishonesty of this filthy ass Crooked Hillary bitch.  That is what you need to be concerned about.


----------



## JimH52 (Oct 26, 2016)

The polls are all rigged.  Just ask Donald "Da Predator" Trump.


----------



## Divine Wind (Oct 26, 2016)

Faun said:


> You're fucking deranged.  I get nothing for free from the government and Hillary was always my candidate.  *I didn"t feel the Bern*.


A lot of people did.  How is Hillary polling will Bernie fans?


----------



## Divine Wind (Oct 26, 2016)

Campbell said:


> I was a Republican for the first thirty years I voted. After I saw that the only things they would do is give tax cuts to the wealthy, run up the debt and start wars so Halliburton and other big companies could mop up government money I've only voted Democrat since then.....a total of seven times counting Hillary. I voted early.


No disrespect, but I'm always suspicious of those that flip-flop from one solid direction to another.  I was a Republican for 38 years, but am not a Democrat.  I simply moved toward a more centrist party, not one that is extreme to another that is extreme.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Oct 26, 2016)

owebo said:


> Floridians never supported the fascist hitlery....
> 
> This election is going to be an epic landslide win for Trump...
> 
> Trump has 2-point edge in Bloomberg Politics poll of Florida


Yo Sparky!! The tittle of your thread actually contradicts what your link point to. Bloomberg says that he has a "slim lead"  of 2% ( which is not really a lead at all. In addition that is just one poll.....others say differently as of today. You are just grasping at straws.

http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2016/upshot/florida-election-forecast.html

http://projects.fivethirtyeight.com/2016-election-forecast/florida/

Bloomberg was one of 5 polls conducted on or about the same day in Florida. It is the only one that puts Trump ahead at all

RealClearPolitics - Election 2016 - Florida: Trump vs. Clinton vs. Johnson vs. Stein


----------



## JimH52 (Oct 26, 2016)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> owebo said:
> 
> 
> > Floridians never supported the fascist hitlery....
> ...



*Bazinga!*


----------



## Faun (Oct 26, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > You're fucking deranged.  I get nothing for free from the government and Hillary was always my candidate.  *I didn"t feel the Bern*.
> ...


I don't know, but she's doing well in the polls against Trump, so not too shabby.


----------



## Faun (Oct 26, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Campbell said:
> 
> 
> > I was a Republican for the first thirty years I voted. After I saw that the only things they would do is give tax cuts to the wealthy, run up the debt and start wars so Halliburton and other big companies could mop up government money I've only voted Democrat since then.....a total of seven times counting Hillary. I voted early.
> ...


I started off in the center. I shifted to the left after watching what republicans did to undermine the country's best interests for six years while they try to take down president clinton.


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 26, 2016)

Faun said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Campbell said:
> ...


. This thing really should be about the moral compass of the future of this country, because so much damage has been done by the left in that department... It literally has become a sin and a shame. Losing our way, and our light has cast a serious shadow on this nation.  The world sits back, and it watches in horror or maybe in great laughter at some of the crazy bull crap that it see's going on in this country now.  It (the world powers), can then use it as propaganda in order to lead people over time into war with us or it can beat us down in time with it all.  You know how white guilt has been played on this nation right ??  Well what about American guilt being played on us in order for nations to do us in or get us to hand this nation over in time ??? Barrack Obama's apology tour was the first leg of the journey towards using White/American guilt to try and do this nation in, and sadly it has been working just as he knew it would.


----------



## JimH52 (Oct 26, 2016)

So I guess the desperate Trumpettes will be thowing up every positive poll for Trump that they find until November 8th.  Can't blamed them.  It has to be depressing watching your party denigrate before your very eyes.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Oct 26, 2016)

beagle9 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...



It is about the moral compass and our future . That is why Trump as president would be a travesty.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vigilante (Oct 26, 2016)

*Trump leads Clinton 50%-36% in Florida among voters who plan to vote on election day*

FAU ^ | 26 Oct 2016 | FAU Poll
FAU Poll Shows Trump Closing to Within Three Points of Clinton in ‘Must-Win’ State of Florida Rubio and Murphy in Tight Senate Race; Medical Marijuana Likely to Pass BOCA RATON, Fla. (October 26, 2016) – Donald Trump has closed to within three points of Hillary Clinton in what the Republican nominee has called the “must-win” state of Florida, according to a poll of 500 likely Florida voters conducted by the Florida Atlantic University Business and Economics Polling Initiative (FAU BEPI). Trump has cut in half Clinton’s six-point lead from FAU’s poll just two weeks earlier. Among likely voters in Florida,...


----------



## Faun (Oct 26, 2016)

beagle9 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...


LOLOLOLOLOL

As if the right is the beacon of light when it comes to morals.


----------



## Faun (Oct 26, 2016)

Vigilante said:


> *Trump leads Clinton 50%-36% in Florida among voters who plan to vote on election day*
> 
> FAU ^ | 26 Oct 2016 | FAU Poll
> FAU Poll Shows Trump Closing to Within Three Points of Clinton in ‘Must-Win’ State of Florida Rubio and Murphy in Tight Senate Race; Medical Marijuana Likely to Pass BOCA RATON, Fla. (October 26, 2016) – Donald Trump has closed to within three points of Hillary Clinton in what the Republican nominee has called the “must-win” state of Florida, according to a poll of 500 likely Florida voters conducted by the Florida Atlantic University Business and Economics Polling Initiative (FAU BEPI). Trump has cut in half Clinton’s six-point lead from FAU’s poll just two weeks earlier. Among likely voters in Florida,...


LOLOLOL

Vagisil celebrates Trump losing because he's down by only 3 percentage points instead of 6.


----------



## Vigilante (Oct 26, 2016)

Faun said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > *Trump leads Clinton 50%-36% in Florida among voters who plan to vote on election day*
> ...



Poor Pawned again...always a Fageral, never a winner!

*Poll: Trump leads Clinton by 2 in Florida -...*
www.politico.com/blogs/swing-states-2016-election/2016/10/po...
13 hours ago *...* Rubio, a former GOP presidential candidate who dropped out after badly losing *Florida's* primary to *Trump, leads* among *Florida* men by 11 ..


----------



## Faun (Oct 26, 2016)

Vigilante said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


LOLOLOL

You're cracking me up, vagisil. It took me exactly 1 post to get you to abandon your own poll for one you like better.



Meanwhile, the poll you cite where Trump leads by two points is not the only poll. There's the FAU poll you just posted which shows Hillary is up by three;  and realclearpolitics.com has another one with Hillary up by 3.

RealClearPolitics - Election 2016 - Florida: Trump vs. Clinton vs. Johnson vs. Stein


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 26, 2016)

andaronjim said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


You know what's funny about my very conservative Brit buddy? He loves England universal single payer socialized healthcare. 

Some things private companies should not do. Healthcare is one of them. Take the profit motive out save billions


----------



## Vigilante (Oct 26, 2016)

Faun said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


And since the latest one has him surging it only logical that he's pulling ahead in Florida...Poor Pawned again, always a step behind and a dollar short!...ROTFLMFAO!



BREAKING POLL : Trump Surges to Lead in Florida After Five Stop Visit
TruthFeed‎ - 13 hours ago


----------



## Faun (Oct 26, 2016)

Vigilante said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


Poor, mentally unstable, vagisil.

The link I gave you has a poll with Hillary in the lead by 3 *and it's just as current * as the Bloomberg poll you cited.

Hillary has a bigger lead than Trump in a poll with a larger sample and smaller MoE.


----------



## Vigilante (Oct 26, 2016)

Faun said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



But poor Pawned again, she is going DOWN in polling while Trump is surging...wasn't she up much more last week?....LOLOLOL


----------



## Faun (Oct 26, 2016)

Vigilante said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


Imbecile...

She's still ahead in the polls in Florida and people are already voting ... while she's leading in the polls. I'm certain you are incapable of comprehending the implication.


----------



## Vigilante (Oct 26, 2016)

Faun said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Yes, you ARE the imbecile! I think I'll just ignore you, troll! LOLOLOLOLOL!!!!!

*CONFIRMED: Early Voting Data Shows Trump Lead - Ignore Trolls ...*
www.thegatewaypundit.com/.../confirmed-*early*-*voting*-data-shows-*trump*-*lead*-ignor...
3 days ago - If holding a _lead_ in mail-in ballots actually mattered, then both McCain and Romney should have won _Florida_, yet they did not. _Trump's_ ...


----------



## Old Rocks (Oct 26, 2016)

BloombergBloomberg 10/21 - 10/24 953 LV 3.2 43 45 4 2 Trump +2
Bay News 9/SurveyUSABay News 9/SurveyUSA 10/20 - 10/24 1251 LV 2.8 48 45 2 1 Clinton +3
Remington Research (R)*Remington (R)* 10/20 - 10/22 1646 LV 2.4 46 46 2 -- Tie
CBS News/YouGovCBS/YouGov 10/20 - 10/21 1042 LV 3.6 46 43 3 2 Clinton +3
FOX 13/Opinion SavvyFOX 13 10/20 - 10/20 538 LV 4.2 49 45 3 2 Clinton +4
All Florida: Trump vs. Clinton vs. Johnson vs. Stein Polling Data

RealClearPolitics - Election 2016 - Florida: Trump vs. Clinton vs. Johnson vs. Stein

*Them are the polls, read 'em and weep, Vag*


----------



## Faun (Oct 26, 2016)

Vigilante said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


Poor, deranged, vagisil.

For the first time ever, more Democrats than Republicans have ordered absentee ballots. What you're incapable of understanding is that Republicans always out vote Democrats in mail in ballots. Typically by double digits. Where Democrats win in Florida is at the polls. This year, Republicans currently hold about a 2% lead in mail in ballots...

Statistics - County Vote-by-Mail and Early Voting Reports

... Where Trump needs to lead by 20% to overcome the number of Democrats voting at polls.

You really are dumber than dogshit.


----------



## Faun (Oct 26, 2016)

Old Rocks said:


> BloombergBloomberg 10/21 - 10/24 953 LV 3.2 43 45 4 2 Trump +2
> Bay News 9/SurveyUSABay News 9/SurveyUSA 10/20 - 10/24 1251 LV 2.8 48 45 2 1 Clinton +3
> Remington Research (R)*Remington (R)* 10/20 - 10/22 1646 LV 2.4 46 46 2 -- Tie
> CBS News/YouGovCBS/YouGov 10/20 - 10/21 1042 LV 3.6 46 43 3 2 Clinton +3
> ...


There's also the FAU poll vagisil posted earlier which has Hillary up by 3.

That's when he abandoned the FAU poll for one he likes better.


----------



## Vigilante (Oct 26, 2016)

Faun said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



But YOU are dog shit, there is a difference!


*(LUTZ) Early voting results in FLORIDA so far (10/25/2016)*

That Tweeter Thingy ^ | 10-25-2016 | Frank Lutz
Early voting results in FLORIDA so far • DEM: 658,177 - 525,076 by mail - 133,041 in-person • GOP: 665,092 - 556,058 mail - 109,034 person Luntz reply to this Tweet: One day before Election Day 2012, FLORIDA Dems led early voting 43% vs. 40%. This year, GOPs lead 41.2% vs. 40.75%.


----------



## Faun (Oct 26, 2016)

Vigilante said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


Poor, loser, vagisil.

Now he's counting ballots by party ... as if all 100% of ballots cast by Republicans are a vote for Crazy Donald.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Oct 26, 2016)

Faun said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



donald-trump-fundraising_us_5810fd90e4b0390e69cdd84d



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pop23 (Oct 26, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> So I guess the desperate Trumpettes will be thowing up every positive poll for Trump that they find until November 8th.  Can't blamed them.  It has to be depressing watching your party denigrate before your very eyes.



You really don't have too.

Hillary has banked over 9.2 million votes that she doesn't need to win the states (but shows up in the national polls) she should win easily. Looks like Trump has banked only 4.2 million votes (that also shows up in the national polls) over the amount he needs to win the states that he should win.Clinton then has 5 million more votes that mean nothing, than Trump has.

Based on the total of 129,000,000 million votes cast in 2012 as the basis for this.

That means the polls are showing a total of 3.9% of her vote that is useless, yet are represented in the polling data as a postive, when it actually represents nothing.  She wins a state regardless if she wins by 1 vote or 2.6 million, as the California State polls are showing she should win by, anything over one is a moot point, yet reflected in the polls.

By contrast, Trumps largest state victorys will be Arkansas and Texas, both by margins of less than 400,000 each (polls are showing Trumps lead in Texas is only 4.3%, which I find hard to believe, but whatever).

Whatever poll you want to look at, 3.9% of her sampling comes from useless vote. Last time I checked, Clinton had a Realclear average of polls lead of 4.4%, meaning this thing is virtually tied going into the battleground States


----------



## Vigilante (Oct 26, 2016)

Faun said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Stupidity drone...

*TRUMP on Track to Win More Black Votes Than Any GOP Candidate Since 1960*
www.thegatewaypundit.com › 2016/10
1 day ago - Black Likely Voters for TRUMP@Rasmussen_Poll ... This ought to keepDemocrats up late at night.


----------



## Divine Wind (Oct 26, 2016)

Faun said:


> I started off in the center. I shifted to the left after watching what republicans did to undermine the country's best interests for six years while they try to take down president clinton.


Thanks.  BTW, Clinton deserved to be taken down for perjury and being as big a sexual predator as Trump.


----------



## Vigilante (Oct 26, 2016)

*National Black Republican Association Endorses Donald J. Trump*
blackrepublican.blogspot.com › 2016/01
Jan 22, 2016 - As citizens who happen to beblack, we support Mr. Trump because he shares our values. ... destiny and leverage their vote the way other groups 

*Entire Black Church Endorses Donald Trump for President - The Root*
www.theroot.com › news › 2016/08 › en...
Aug 14, 2016 - Entire Black Church EndorsesDonald Trump for President ..... intelligent" and to beware because its a group in ....

*Jesse Jackson once sang Donald Trump's praises | New York Post*
New York Post › 2016/08/31 › jesse-jack...
AMP - Aug 31, 2016 - The Rev. Jesse Jacksononce praised Donald Trump for being a “friend” who embraced “the


----------



## kiwiman127 (Oct 26, 2016)

Poll of Polls for Florida


RealClearPolitics - Election 2016 - Florida: Trump vs. Clinton 

Trump leads in one of five polls.  Seems the OP may be inaccurate.


----------



## Faun (Oct 26, 2016)

Vigilante said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


Poor, rightarded, vagisil.

Count only blacks like that and Hillary still wins.

Count everyone, and she wins in a landslide...


----------



## Faun (Oct 26, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > I started off in the center. I shifted to the left after watching what republicans did to undermine the country's best interests for six years while they try to take down president clinton.
> ...


Perhaps, however, that came late in his presidency and by then, Republicans had spent years and millions of dollars on an endless witchhunt of investigation after investigation. That was not good for the nation.


----------



## Divine Wind (Oct 26, 2016)

Faun said:


> Perhaps, however, that came late in his presidency and by then, Republicans had spent years and millions of dollars on an endless witchhunt of investigation after investigation. That was not good for the nation.


The Paula Jones harassment came before Slick Willie was even President.  It just took that long for the case to come out just like the Trump "grope" video took place 11 years ago. 

What was not good for the nation is for sexually harassed women to be called sluts and whores then thrown under a bus simply because the person who sexually harassed them was popular.


----------



## Faun (Oct 26, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps, however, that came late in his presidency and by then, Republicans had spent years and millions of dollars on an endless witchhunt of investigation after investigation. That was not good for the nation.
> ...


Not that it matters, but her suit came after he was president. Meanwhile, after Republicans took over Congress, they launched one investigation after another for years.


----------



## Campbell (Oct 27, 2016)

Flash said:


> Campbell said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



You wait till after the election......I'll show you "stupid ol' man"


----------



## Campbell (Oct 27, 2016)

Faun said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Right On!

I watched a Republican congressional committee ask Hillary questions for eleven hours. Maybe they should learn to ask better questions  

Clinton Endures An 11-Hour Grilling Before Benghazi Committee


----------



## Divine Wind (Oct 27, 2016)

Faun said:


> Not that it matters, but her suit came after he was president. Meanwhile, after Republicans took over Congress, they launched one investigation after another for years.


True.  Just because these allegations against Trump are over a decade old, do you think they should be ignored?  Why Trump and not Clinton?


----------



## JimH52 (Oct 27, 2016)

Trump will lose and then walk away from his threat to sue these women.  The last thing in the world Trump wants is for investigators to start looking into his background.

Oh, I wonder how the "longest audit in US history' on his taxes is going.  WHAT A LIAR!


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 27, 2016)




----------



## Faun (Oct 27, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Not that it matters, but her suit came after he was president. Meanwhile, after Republicans took over Congress, they launched one investigation after another for years.
> ...


I'm not saying it should be ignored. The media and the public should discuss it. I'm saying it's a gross injustice for Congress to spend a solid 4 years and 70 million dollars investigating every business deal the Clinton's made during the decades leading up to his presidency. And I don't mean it was an injustice to the Clinton's -- it was an injustice to the nation.


----------



## Divine Wind (Oct 27, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> Trump will lose and then walk away from his threat to sue these women.  The last thing in the world Trump wants is for investigators to start looking into his background.
> 
> Oh, I wonder how the "longest audit in US history' on his taxes is going.  WHAT A LIAR!


Agreed he will likely lose.  As for the lawsuit, I think he'll handle it quietly.  Most of the cases can only be  won in the court of public opinion because it's classic he said/she said just like with rape-victim Juanita Broaddrick and  Kathleen Willey.  Too much "reasonable doubt" to get a rape or sexual harassment conviction.


----------



## Divine Wind (Oct 27, 2016)

Faun said:


> *I'm not saying it should be ignored*. The media and the public should discuss it. I'm saying it's a gross injustice for Congress to spend a solid 4 years and 70 million dollars investigating every business deal the Clinton's made during the decades leading up to his presidency. And I don't mean it was an injustice to the Clinton's -- it was an injustice to the nation.


Hmmm, so it shouldn't be ignored but you think justice has a price limit?  

What is the limit you want to place on criminal and civil investigations?  I ask so Trump can know how much he has to spend before it all goes away.


----------



## JimH52 (Oct 27, 2016)

TyroneSlothrop said:


>



I cannot believe that millions of voters really think this human being is capable of leading the free world.  Makes me want to stay away from crowned venues.


----------



## Pop23 (Oct 27, 2016)

Faun said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Maybe. Nationally she's banking 9.2 million worthless votes (over what's needed to win blue states) to Trumps 4.2 million. It skews the national polls by 3.9%.


----------



## JimH52 (Oct 27, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Trump will lose and then walk away from his threat to sue these women.  The last thing in the world Trump wants is for investigators to start looking into his background.
> ...



He has already lost in the court of public opinion.  His businesses are suffering and his reputation....well.  If there was one, he left many weeks ago.


----------



## JimH52 (Oct 27, 2016)

Pop23 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



Thanks, I will watch Nate Silver.  I am wondering if Donnie ever gets above a 25% chance of winning the WH.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 27, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> I cannot believe that millions of voters really think this human being is capable of leading the free world.  Makes me want to stay away from crowned venues.


Forget it Jake its China Town


----------



## Pop23 (Oct 27, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



If her poll numbers have her leading by less than3.9 immediately before the election his chances increase greatly.


----------



## Camp (Oct 27, 2016)

Pop23 said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


None of the polls indicate Trump is "firmly" ahead. Trumproids are delusional.


----------



## Divine Wind (Oct 27, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> He has already lost in the court of public opinion.  His businesses are suffering and his reputation....well.  If there was one, he left many weeks ago.


Disagreed.  I'm currently watching "Primary Colors" on Amazon Prime.  Funny both how much similarity there is and also the amount of flip-flopping by Democrats on this issue. 

Additionally, is it really disputed that a majority of Americans dislike both candidates and strongly believe neither political party is representing their interests? That many are voting for Trump (and supported Bernie) simply because they're tired of the same old bullshit coming out of the Washington elite?


----------



## Pop23 (Oct 27, 2016)

Camp said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



Speaking of delusional, where in my post did i claim Trump was firmly ahead?

Clinton has a nearly 5 million vote lead in Blue State vs red state voting. I am using the 2012 election totals and the polling data for this year, state by state. The problem is that those 5 million votes are absolutely useless as the represent votes greater than the amount needed to win those States. In Blue States Clinton has banked 9.2 million of worthless votes, to Trumps bank of 4.2 million worthless votes.

This difference skews the polls. No one claimed Trump had a firm lead, that would be nearly impossible. The claim is that the polls are showing her lead, but are skewed by these votes that mean nothing to the tune of 3.9%


----------



## Campbell (Oct 27, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> Trump will lose and then walk away from his threat to sue these women.  The last thing in the world Trump wants is for investigators to start looking into his background.
> 
> Oh, I wonder how the "longest audit in US history' on his taxes is going.  WHAT A LIAR!



It's even worse than that. There are no rules or regulations against releasing one's tax returns while an audit is being conducted. That's nothing but an excuse.


----------



## Faun (Oct 27, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > *I'm not saying it should be ignored*. The media and the public should discuss it. I'm saying it's a gross injustice for Congress to spend a solid 4 years and 70 million dollars investigating every business deal the Clinton's made during the decades leading up to his presidency. And I don't mean it was an injustice to the Clinton's -- it was an injustice to the nation.
> ...


How about we start with limiting how many times a purported crime can be investigated by Congress? When an investigation determines no wrong-doing was committed, they can't re-open the investigation to keep the "scandal" alive. For example, there was no need to investigate WhiteWater a second time after the first investigation proved fruitless.

How would you feel if Trump becomes president and Democrats take control of the Congress and then proceeds to spend the next 4 years and a hundred million dollars to investigate all of these dubious claims of sexual misconduct against him; re-opening any of the claims each time they're proven baseless? You think the country is best served distracting the president from matters of national security?


----------



## Faun (Oct 27, 2016)

Pop23 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


Presidents don't get elected by a national vote so the overage you're alluding to bears no relevance to the electoral map I posted; which shows Hillary running away with this election.


----------



## Pop23 (Oct 27, 2016)

Faun said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




That was kind of my point. You can't look at the national polls and put much weight on them, except as it relates to participation. You're map is likely correct if Hillary maintains a greater than 3.9% lead, if not, you are looking at weak participation or non enthusiastic participants and that does not bode well in the swing states.


----------



## JimH52 (Oct 27, 2016)

Faun said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



And Hillary figured out which states she needs to win.  To think that she could lose both Ohio and Florida and still win is mind boggling.  But that is the case.

IS THE TAX AUDIT FINISHED COMRADE DONNIE?


----------



## Pop23 (Oct 27, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



Will her voter turnout be as large as Obama's in 2012?

If not, she's in a world of hurt.


----------



## JimH52 (Oct 27, 2016)

Pop23 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



Well, dozens of sold Republicans have come and said they will not support Comrade Donnie.  That is going to drag his participation and enthusiasm rate way down.  We all will be glad when he is gone.


----------



## JimH52 (Oct 27, 2016)

Pop23 said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



The Hispanics will help her carry Florida.  When that happens Comrade Donnie is gone.


----------



## Camp (Oct 27, 2016)

Pop23 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


I didn't mean to say you did. I was referring to the thread title and commenting about the thread title. Sorry for the misunderstanding. I should have made my comment more clear.


----------



## Faun (Oct 27, 2016)

Pop23 said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Doesn't need to. She's not running against Obama. She only needs to get more than Trump in the respective states.


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 27, 2016)

owebo said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > owebo said:
> ...


So are you going to take the bet?


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 27, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > owebo said:
> ...


The GOP tried to get Clinton to go to war with Saddam so they could pin that mistake on him like they did NAFTA.  Make no mistake if the GOP are in the white house we will go to war with Iran.  The NEO Cons who side with Israel in wanting a holy war with the middle east believe Iran should be in the war.  

Why the Christian bashing?  Because it is you bible nuts that say god told you to defend Israel because the end days are upon us blablabla.  In other words you think the bible prophesized all this and that war with Iran is inevitable.  

Some Christian Zionists believe that the gathering of the Jews in Israel is a prerequisite for the Second Coming of Jesus. 

Millions of Americans believe that the Bible predicts the future and that we are living in the last days. Their beliefs are rooted in dispensationalism, a particular way of understanding the Bible's prophetic passages, especially those in Daniel and Ezekiel in the Old Testament and the Book of Revelation in the New Testament. They make up about one-third of America's 40 or 50 million evangelical Christians and believe that the nation of Israel will play a central role in the unfolding of end-times events. In the last part of the 20th century, dispensationalist evangelicals become Israel's best friends-an alliance that has made a serious geopolitical difference.
Read more at On the Road to Armageddon


----------



## Divine Wind (Oct 27, 2016)

Faun said:


> .....How would you feel if Trump becomes president and Democrats take control of the Congress and then proceeds to spend the next 4 years and a hundred million dollars to investigate *all of these dubious claims of sexual misconduct against him*; re-opening any of the claims each time they're proven baseless? You think the country is best served distracting the president from matters of national security?


Dubious?  I place no price on justice.  I'm sure if some of those women making the "dubious" claims were loved ones of yours, you'd be more likely to agree with my perspective.


----------



## defcon4 (Oct 27, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


Thank you. Because I speak up for peaceful religions it doesn't mean I participate in any organized religion. I don't disparage them, their religion and their sacred books. Again, thank you for your reply.


----------



## Iceweasel (Oct 27, 2016)

Campbell said:


> There are no rules or regulations against releasing one's tax returns while an audit is being conducted. That's nothing but an excuse.


No one said there was and it would be stupid when you are under the microscope by people willing to destroy you at all costs.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Oct 27, 2016)

owebo said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > owebo said:
> ...


Don't be counting ya chickens just yet Hoss. WE will be draining the swamp shortly


----------



## JimH52 (Oct 27, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Campbell said:
> 
> 
> > There are no rules or regulations against releasing one's tax returns while an audit is being conducted. That's nothing but an excuse.
> ...



Just another Comrade Donnie lie.  No Big Deal!


----------



## defcon4 (Oct 27, 2016)

Toto is draining the swamp. Actually, we are going to sip some good Scotch with Toto who is a closet Trumpist and that makes us friends.


----------



## JimH52 (Oct 27, 2016)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> owebo said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Maybe Comrade Donnie can grab some more p--sy while he is doing it.  HE IS REALLY A CLASS GUY, HUH?


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 27, 2016)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> owebo said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Trump’s Florida fortunes are beginning to look so bleak what could be the equivalent of a “landslide” loss in the nation’s biggest battleground state.  Trump has trailed Hillary Clinton in 10 of the 11 public polls conducted in October. Clinton has a 3.4-point lead. Even private surveys conducted by Republican-leaning groups show Trump’s in trouble in Florida, where a loss would end his White House hopes.  3% really isn’t as close as it may seem in the state of Florida.  Clinton’s raw vote lead over Trump could end up being 275,000 to 460,000 votes.  This is in all reality a landslide in Florida.  It seems fairly obvious to us that Mr. Trump’s only hope left in Florida is a low turnout.


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 27, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > owebo said:
> ...


Trump “We are winning and the press is refusing to report it. Don't let them fool you- get out and vote! #DrainTheSwamp on November 8th!” Trump wrote on his Twitter account Monday morning before an event with farmers near West Palm Beach, where he repeated to the crowd, “I believe we are actually winning.”


----------



## JimH52 (Oct 27, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > owebo said:
> ...



The Hispanic vote will offset in loss in the black vote turnout.  If Florida goes to Clinton, it is over...


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Oct 27, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > owebo said:
> ...


Chicken pussy. He probably did that too.


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 27, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Campbell said:
> 
> 
> > There are no rules or regulations against releasing one's tax returns while an audit is being conducted. That's nothing but an excuse.
> ...



But polls are just one reason Florida Republicans are alarmed. Mail-in absentee ballot voting was once a Republican strength thanks to the party’s organization and years of conditioning its members to vote by mail. But this year, Democrats are showing signs of catching up.  As of Monday morning, Florida Republicans had cast fewer than 42 percent of the more than 1.2 million absentee ballots. Democrats had cast 40 percent. Though that 1.7 percentage point lead is in the GOP’s favor, it’s greatly reduced since the same period in 2012, when Republican ballots outpaced Democrats’ by 5 points.

Still, Trump, during a Sunday stop near Naples, told the crowd that the “numbers are looking phenomenal in Florida.”


----------



## Iceweasel (Oct 27, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Campbell said:
> ...


That has nothing to do with what the discussion was. I don't care what you think the outcome will be and haven't heard of anyone on the right alarmed. The leftists are going nuts though, it was supposed to be all sewed up by now.


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 27, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


It's never sewn up until after election day but trust me, it's sewn.


----------



## Faun (Oct 27, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > .....How would you feel if Trump becomes president and Democrats take control of the Congress and then proceeds to spend the next 4 years and a hundred million dollars to investigate *all of these dubious claims of sexual misconduct against him*; re-opening any of the claims each time they're proven baseless? You think the country is best served distracting the president from matters of national security?
> ...


Of course their claims are dubious. They have zero proof, zero corroboration, and never complained about it until a couple of weeks ago.

And I'm a Hillary supporter.


----------



## JimH52 (Oct 27, 2016)

This is when Hillary's ground game and Comrade Donnie's make the difference.  She has one....he doesn't.


----------



## Divine Wind (Oct 27, 2016)

Faun said:


> Of course their claims are dubious. They have zero proof, zero corroboration, and never complained about it until a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> And I'm a Hillary supporter.


Life of a "modern woman", eh?  LOL


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 28, 2016)

Faun said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Yesterday they interviewed Melania trump and she said,"I know those women are lying". I wonder if she believes that


----------



## Faun (Oct 28, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...


I can believe she believes that but why isn't the right attacking her for attacking those women? That's their beef of Hillary.


----------



## Divine Wind (Oct 28, 2016)

Faun said:


> I can believe she believes that but why isn't the right attacking her for attacking those women? That's their beef of Hillary.


I think it's because, like the Left about Bill Clinton, they believe the charges against Trump are false and that Melania is correct.  Ergo, why attack her for telling what they consider to be the truth?


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 28, 2016)

Faun said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Exactly!  Melania is playing the perfect role of clueless wife who probably deep down knows he's grabbing women's pussies but either doesn't want to admit it to herself or she doesn't want to admit it to the public that she's basically a trophy wife who isn't taken seriously in the home.  The husband doesn't take her seriously, the kids don't.  Only her son and the help give her respect.  The kids are pissed she's going to get all of dad's money.  But he's set them up so they don't need his money, just like his father did for him.  I'm sure his kids all think their dad didn't do nuthin for them and they achieved all their success on their own, but they didn't.  

I guess we shouldn't be jealous or expect a rich person's kids are going to suffer and have all the same challenges the rest of us have.  If I were rich I'd want my kid spoiled too.  But I think I would teach them empathy and teach them just how lucky they are that daddy has a lot of money so when they grow up they grow to be good liberal human beings and not greedy ignorant and arrogant Republicans.


----------



## JimH52 (Oct 28, 2016)

Trump has a lot to make up in a week and a half.  The lowest poll I have seen for the national election scene gives Clinton a four point lead.  Well, maybe except the LA poll which has always been an outlier.

Nate Silver still gives her a 80%+ chance of winning.


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 28, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> Trump has a lot to make up in a week and a half.  The lowest poll I have seen for the national election scene gives Clinton a four point lead.  Well, maybe except the LA poll which has always been an outlier.
> 
> Nate Silver still gives her a 80%+ chance of winning.


Trumps secret to success is low voter turn out and to have all the poor white rural trash show up in droves for him.  Black people, foreigners, non christians, gays, anti gun nuts, anti citizens united people, women, liberals, greenies, you better seriously get your asses out and vote.


----------



## JimH52 (Oct 28, 2016)

As usual, low turnout is the GOP's only hope.  The Hispanic vote in Florida will sink Comrade Donnie.  That will end it for him.


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 8, 2016)

owebo said:


> Floridians never supported the fascist hitlery....
> 
> This election is going to be an epic landslide win for Trump...
> 
> Trump has 2-point edge in Bloomberg Politics poll of Florida



Aren't you the one who always misuses the word fascist?

A far more accurate account of the past year is that an openly proto-fascist cult leader has emerged to forge a popular movement that has taken over one of the major political parties, eroded central norms of democratic life, undermined American democratic institutions, and now stands on the brink of seizing power in Washington.


----------



## Faun (Nov 8, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> As usual, low turnout is the GOP's only hope.  The Hispanic vote in Florida will sink Comrade Donnie.  That will end it for him.


It's over for Republicans. Democrats are showing up today in YUGE numbers to vote.

According to Florida's reported numbers, yesterday, Democrats led Republicans by only about 7,000 votes. 

As of 9am this morning (polls opened at 7am) Democrats are now leading by almost 100,000!

Statistics - County Vote-by-Mail and Early Voting Reports


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 8, 2016)

Faun said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > As usual, low turnout is the GOP's only hope.  The Hispanic vote in Florida will sink Comrade Donnie.  That will end it for him.
> ...


Yea we don't go to rallies because we are busy working and going to school.  Bernie supporters were unemployed college kids.  Trump's supporters are former union workers who lost their jobs and refuse to accept any less than what they were making at their union shop.  Only they won't go back to school.  

Trump supporters have to realize for 8 years of Bush they were arguing why we should send jobs overseas, hiring illegals to do jobs American's won't do.  They didn't think it would affect them but now that it has, they no longer want the cheap goods.  They want to good jobs.


----------



## JimH52 (Nov 8, 2016)

Faun said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > As usual, low turnout is the GOP's only hope.  The Hispanic vote in Florida will sink Comrade Donnie.  That will end it for him.
> ...



You know, you can't make fun of the disabled, call Mexicans rapist, and promise to deport families and still think that you will win.  If the man had his tongue clipped when he announced, he may have had a chance.  As it is, it doesn't look like he does.


----------



## Faun (Nov 8, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


His own people had to take away his Twitter access just to keep him from saying more stupid shit before the election.


----------

